# Rear Pull Out Support (Extended)



## timber12 (Mar 31, 2012)

I just aquired a 250rs trailer late last summer and i have already begun the tweek process i believe i have solved the issue with
support when the rear slid is in, however as i am not really sold on just cables holding me 4_5ft of the ground in an 800llb coffin i am in the market for some ideas for fabricating a rear support bracket or would like to find somthing pre-fabed? they had it on the old models? but have since dicontinued? i cannot get an answer from keystone so i thought i would just engineer it my self. any ideas?


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend adding any kind of support for when the rear slide is extended.

First off, I've found ours to be rock solid. We've had it two seasons now, and I've never felt any flex or movement. They seem to be more than strong enough to support two people and their activities.

Secondly, even with the stabilizer jacks and any other stabilizing methods, such as wheel chocks or jack braces, there will always be some trailer movement when people move around. If you have something pushing on the rear slide, it will be resisting the movement of the trailer, and adding unplanned-for stress to the support system of the slide. The same goes for the side slide. It's designed to hang off the side of the trailer, so supporting it from below would change the way forces interact between the trailer and the slide when people move around, or something supporting the trailer shifts, concentrating more support in areas that weren't designed to carry weight.

If there was a need for extra support on the slides, I'm confident there would be plenty of posts discussing the problem. I've never heard of anyone having an issue with the power slides needing extra support while extended.

I do suggest using a support for travel. The forces experienced on the road are far greater than anything you and your DW can inflict on the slide.


----------



## torotim (Jun 24, 2010)

I agree with duggy. Ours is going into it's third season and I have over 100 nights logged in ours over the past two seasons as I also use mine for work probably more than pleasure. I have been looking for any signs of issues with this since day 1 because I was also nervous about this as well. I haven't been able to find one iota of trouble on the intenet yet on this issue. I'm 235 lbs and DW tips the scales at 115 so at 450 we're only a 1/3 of the way to the 1200 lb capacity the factory rated it for. If your close to the rating you either need to push yourself away from the table or your doing things back there that are best not repeated here!

I don't think theres any need for concern on it slid out, i would be more nervous about the front of the slide bouncing while in transit. I too have notices the distortion on the rails when slid all the way in so I'm headed for Mac's Hardware or Harbor Freight for a jackstand.


----------



## Lascy (Dec 2, 2010)

I do suggest using a support for travel. The forces experienced on the road are far greater than anything you and your DW can inflict on the slide.

I have serious concerns about that too. I live on unmaintained dirt roads and have to drive several miles to pavement. I stop just before pavement and have to put the mattress,etc back on the rear slide bed. The stove cover also shifts but I'm not as converned about that. it was suggested to my husband that he make a brace for the bed with a jack. Any suggestions or pictures?

Lascy


----------

